# Makrelenangeln und die Kutter der Nordsee



## Innos (17. Juli 2019)

Danke für die Auffrischung, das passt gut! Wir fahren nächste Woche mit dem FK Albatros ab Bensersiel zum Makrelenangeln.


----------



## Timo.Keibel (18. Juli 2019)

Da wünsche ich Euch viel Spaß und volle Fischkisten. Berichte gerne mal, wie es gelaufen ist.


----------



## Casso (21. Juli 2019)

Danke für den Bericht. Wir waren in der Vergangenheit mit der MS Möwe ab Bensersiel unterwegs. Es hat Spaß gemacht, es war erfolgreich und der Kapitän sehr höflich. Es gab Makrellen (und einige Dorsche) satt und der Kapitän hat ebenfalls mit neuen Paternostern ausgeholfen. Kostenlos!


----------



## Innos (22. Juli 2019)

@Timo.Keibel vielen Dank, ich werde berichten!

Grundsätzlich nochmal eine Frage: wir haben dieses Mal einige Anfänger dabei, die Leihgerät bestellt haben. Hier müssten dann ja auch Paternoster (mehrere?) mit inbegriffen sein oder? Hat da jemand schonmal Erfahrung mit gemacht?


----------



## Timo.Keibel (22. Juli 2019)

Innos schrieb:


> Hat da jemand schonmal Erfahrung mit gemacht?



Ich kann Dir da leider nicht weiterhelfen. Notfalls würde ich einfach noch einmal beim Kapitän nachfragen. Aber vielleicht kann Dir ja ein anderer Boardie mit seinen Leihgerät-Erfarhungen weiterhelfen.


----------



## Innos (29. Juli 2019)

Kurze Rückmeldung zu unserem Trip:

Kutter (FK Albatros) und Crew waren super, zumindest für unsere Verhältnisse hat es vollkommen ausgereicht. War eine Kundenveranstaltung und wir hatten nur 2 richtige Angler an Bord. Jeder konnte seinen Fisch fangen und alle waren zufrieden.


----------



## Timo.Keibel (29. Juli 2019)

Innos schrieb:


> Kurze Rückmeldung zu unserem Trip:
> 
> Kutter (FK Albatros) und Crew waren super, zumindest für unsere Verhältnisse hat es vollkommen ausgereicht. War eine Kundenveranstaltung und wir hatten nur 2 richtige Angler an Bord. Jeder konnte seinen Fisch fangen und alle waren zufrieden.



Das klingt doch nach einer gelungen Tour. Petri! Wie waren die Größen der Makrelen?


----------



## Innos (29. Juli 2019)

Von 20-40 cm war alles dabei. Einen richtig guten Schwarm haben wir leider nicht gefunden, man musste sich oftmals auch nur mit einer Makrele zufriedengeben.


----------



## Dorschkiller54 (30. Juli 2022)

Hallo Jungs, habe eine Frage an die Makrelen Angler. Ich komme aus Hessen und möchte gern mit einigen Kollegen über das Wochenende nach Holland auf Makrelen angeln. Frage ist, wo finde ich den kürzesten Angelhafen in Holland von Frankfurt am Main aus? Gruß Andi


----------

